# Gun safe?



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

So, I'm in the market for a bigger safe. Went up to Scott's today to look around and really like the brownings insides. Have all but made my mind up on the DLX45. The price is steep, but I like the door rack and the shelving inside. Just looking for some feedback on what everyone likes about their particular safe. I have looked at a bunch, only true one I eliminated were the Cannons. The rest seem to be about the same in this size safe, just different layouts inside, most being particle board inside shelving, where the Brownings have rubber coated steel shelfs. Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you slam the door on the Browning? Smooooth. Like the way the corner bolts are set too. Extremely fine safe.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> Did you slam the door on the Browning? Smooooth. Like the way the corner bolts are set too. Extremely fine safe.


Lol no, I didn't go through the store slamming doors, but I couldn't find any flaws with it. Not a fan of the electronic key pad, but they say they can be switched out.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Browning


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

look at safes at Tractor Supply also.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

SHO-NUFF said:


> look at safes at Tractor Supply also.


Negative, those are cannons, and only have locking pins on 3 sides of the door.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

ABailey said:


> Negative, those are cannons, and only have locking pins on 3 sides of the door.


They have Winchester safes in stock also. 14 pins. 5 each side and 2 on top and bottom. 1 1/4" pins. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/winchesterreg;-gun-safe-369-cu-ft-102061599--1


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Safes*

I bought a Winchester Big Daddy from Scotts the year before last with the LG electronic lock and has never failed to open on the first time if I punched correct numbers in. I have a Cannon that has the SG electronic lock that is supposed to be one of the best and it sucks. Sometimes takes three times trying to open. Has locked me out several times for failing too many times. The Brownings are nice but too expensive for my taste. Can buy a lot of ammo for difference in price between Winchester and Browning. JMO


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm old fashioned, like the old mechanical lock (don't entirely trust _any_ electronic device). I like the large Cannon at Tractor supply- something reasonably secure and reasonably priced, main selling feature for me is the fire safety- cameras and alarm can handle the rest of security measures- and it is too big and heavy to walk out with (you'd need a crane to move it).


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a Liberty Franklin that I lucked up on at an estate sale for 1/3 the price of a new one. It does not have door storage but I've noticed that if I don't position the guns at the front of the safe just right, they get in the way of the door closing. So just be advised that door storage has to take space from regular storage.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

welldoya said:


> I've got a Liberty Franklin that I lucked up on at an estate sale for 1/3 the price of a new one. It does not have door storage but I've noticed that if I don't position the guns at the front of the safe just right, they get in the way of the door closing. So just be advised that door storage has to take space from regular storage.


The thing with the door storage, I dont have to dig through my rifles to get out which one I want to hunt with on that day. I rarely carry the same rifle every time I hunt. Seem that most of the safes have shelves that you have to feed the barrel up through. This just seems cumbersome.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with others, Browning to me is just a name I got the 24 gun Winchester from Tractor Supply and it has the 1 1/4" bolts ALL THE WAY around the door, it is also fire rated great, The door storage is GREAT, I looked for a while and for the $$$$$ you wont beat it when comparing apples to apples. 4.5 out of a 5 star rating out of 154 reviews. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/winchesterreg%3B-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you looked at the Patriot Safe ? 

I have been looking for a 24 gun capacity safe over the past few months with high fire ratings and solidly built.

They seem to be well built and have a good rating.

Anybody have any experience with these ?

http://www.patriotsafe.com


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Gun safes*

Go to Gander Mountain On airport rd and Play with some of their big ones ......Real Nice.....


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I've always heard the ones with the hinges on the outside are not as safe???? But whatever you decide make sure you have your buddies ready when it comes time to unload and move.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a liberty "fat boy". Cracker is right, have 4 or 5 buddies around to help. BUT, don't go slamming the doors on the safes. I bought mine from Gander Mtn in Tuscaloosa (oldest son sells guns there) and was told there is something of a "shock monitor" that will button up the safe if it is slammed to hard. Can be opened but a rep would have to come and do it for you. The safe has interior hinges and a door panel like the rest.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You gonna sell your old safe? If so what you got?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> I've got a liberty "fat boy". Cracker is right, have 4 or 5 buddies around to help. BUT, don't go slamming the doors on the safes. I bought mine from Gander Mtn in Tuscaloosa (oldest son sells guns there) and was told there is something of a "shock monitor" that will button up the safe if it is slammed to hard. Can be opened but a rep would have to come and do it for you. The safe has interior hinges and a door panel like the rest.


 I got the fatboy jr. and it's plenty big.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

While shopping for the safes do your venders deliver and drop those safes, or is that extra??? Mike


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

fishmagician said:


> While shopping for the safes do your venders deliver and drop those safes, or is that extra??? Mike


 My first one was purchased off line and I had to pay for shipping. It was delivered to my front door step, you still gotta get it in the house. Its cheaper to buy local, find a few friends with strong backs and a small trailer to move it. The huge 800 pound safes can be moved fairly easily with furniture dollies or "turtles" you can get at harbor freight cheap.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike's up in Jay has a big selection, all grades and prices and sizes. They deliver too. You can lay hands on all kinds and look em' over first hand...


----------

